# 19 month gsd sudden behavior change?



## dave5670 (Jan 15, 2014)

hello all  Im really needing help with my 19 month rescue male german shepherd. Hes always been a really timid german shepherd but always really friendly towards everything dogs and small animals and humans but problems began when he turned 18 month he first growled when I walked past him when he had a bone which never happened before and he started getting possessive over his ball where he would growl if a dog went near him also hes been shy of other dogs and was scared to engage in play he would usually just submit until last month when I had him off leash he was playing really rough and biting quite hard to a point where I had to call him back because he was overdoing it and ever since then hes been playing far to rough with dogs and been really vocal and lately hes started lifting his leg and urinating on other male dogs. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this sudden change in behaviour am getting really worried he doesn't seem the same timid dog he was 2 months ago


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

IMHO...the first thing you have to do is realize that you have a aggressive K-9 on yout hands and must treat him as such.

I would find a good trainer and for the first session just sit down and talk with him / her.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stop putting him with other dogs before you find this useful:
Leerburg Dog Training | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt

I posted some info here that should prove useful post 8 and 39:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

Don't stress over much in the "why" of the change. If it happens he is right in the window for it. Seen it myself, maybe you don't get it with a puppy but a younger rescue, it's something I will always look for in the future.

I thought I was a pretty good leader my dog apparently thought otherwise! He won round one, I won round two! I had to tighten up on him problems solved!

My dog "never" growled at me however! Had he, my other issues with him would most likely never have happened? I got sucker punched by him! But now you know your dog has "issues."
I would start over like this:
I just got a rescued dog – what do I do? | stickydogblog

and maybe look into getting a qualified pro involved? 

Very high likelihood that you could be looking at an "up leash dog here!"


----------

